# Innova LBP, Artemis FM LBP, Chicken Soup Puppy???



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been feeding Innova for the past few months with good results IMO. But Deebo is eating more, and maybe I am giving him a bit too much. He is always trying to eat...like a HOOVER. Not fat though.

Anyways, I've been checking out other foods because they are $10 cheaper for the same size bag.

Artemis LBP and Chicken Lovers Puppy.
Artemis gets 5 stars, as does CLP, but Innova LBP gets 4 stars on dogfoodanalysis? Strikes me as odd.

These other two foods have more meat in them, but I feel there is a catch.

I read Artemis has Diamond make their food? Truth? How about CLS?


Right now I spend $52 on a #33 bag, and would like to go a little cheaper if I can get something about the same or better, but I don't want to go with a worse food. :help:


Honestly...I give Deebo about 4-6 cups a day, and from what I've read this could be almost DOUBLE what he should be getting. :blush:

If I could stretch out the #33 bag I'd be totally fine until he gets to the age where I can switch to a better grainfree adult food.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

6 cups is a ton of food for Innova. I would expect for like 4 cups a day. 

And as for Artemis, it is also a good food, If you wanted to switch to that, I think it would be ok, (I don't remember is Diamond manuafactures for them). I would consider Chicken soup for the pet lover soul a step down though IMO, and I know for a fact that is it manufactured by Diamond. 

So I would either stick with Innova, or switch to artemis. 

According to the nutrient info, Artemis has more kcal per kg too, so you would get more food per lb. This is assuming that the food is as bioavailable as Innova


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well Artemis is available to me for about $10 less per bag.

Fresh Mix is made by Diamond Pet in California. Is this the same as Diamond Co. that I am trying to avoid?

For the meantime I will finish off this new bag of Innova I have and start feeding him less...see how it works over the next 3 weeks.

My g/f is feeding her dog CLS and I was thinking about switching her to Artemis too, so we can share one big bag, instead of having two #30 bags lying around.

We'll see.

Not really interested in Blue Buffalo yet, in case anyone was going to recommend...no Canidae. I can get Merrick, but it's just as pricey as Innova, actually same price. Solid Gold is same, and then Wellness is about $55-60.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You say the artemis is $10 cheaper, but it looks like the biggest size you can get is 30 pounds. With the Innova, you're getting 33 pounds. Might cost a little more, but youre getting more in terms of weight. Just something to consider.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

you could also just switch to the Innova adult. the reasoning for this is it is quite possible that you will feed a fair amount less of this than the Innova LBP or the Chicken soup, since it has about 100 calories more per cup, thus somewhat (or totally) negating the price difference.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is it really that much of a difference in calories? I should have checked that before my previous post. I just assumed the adult and lbp formula were close, but I guess not.

I've been feeding innova adult to Lucy since she was 4 months old and I've got nothing but good results from it. I highly recommend.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

ya know I was wondering why the LBP was not very calorie dense... figure maybe it was kibble size difference. hmm....


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I actually use a cup to drink out of to get the kibble from the bag. I thought this was a 1.5C so I was feeding about 5-6C/day, but it was actually a 2C cup, and I was feeding about 6-8C/day.

My dog never gained weight, so I am only giving him 1 big cup now, so about 4C/day and will see how he does.

I will see about switching to Adult...he is still 6 months, but I'm sure it'd be fine.

With another dog, I think they both get a really good amount of exercise...my dog ALWAYS wants to play haha. I love it though.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

holy cow!!!!! lol. 8 cups is a ton of food!!!! I would agree that a switch to adult would be helpful (remember that is it more calorie dense than LBP). And 4 cups would be a better amount. Also, have you tried making him slow down eating??? I notice when I feed Koda his food frozen (I feed raw), he seems to feel more content after eating since it took him 10 minutes to eat and not 2). Pehaps feeding him out of a food dispensing toy, or using a large cookie sheet to spread out the food so he can't gulp it all down.


----------



## CSfurlady (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey everyone – I’m new here but wanted to chime in on this discussion. I actually work with Chicken Soup and yes, it is produced by Diamond. But Diamond has a 151 checks process they put all of their products through so I am confident in the quality of Chicken Soup. I’ve fed it to my pets before and they did well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm gonna get Adult for the next bag most likely.

As far as slowing him down...lol I hand fed him over the weekend. I swear, like 6 kibbles at a time and you can't hear him chew. He just puts his mouth over my hand, and then glares at me for more. LMAO :wub:


I weighed him yesterday....6 months and 70 pounds. :wild:

I've been feeding him 4 cups a day now.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't want to start a new thread...so perhaps I can still get some replies here.


Now that Innova has sold out...and I am trying to choose between Solid Gold, Merrick, Artemis...and not really head over heels about them.

Can I switch Deebo to a grain free, other than Orijen? He is only 7 months old. If need be, I'd buy Orijen for the next several months, and when he is an Adult I can switch to TOTW or another grain free food...or perhaps just stick with Orijen?


:help:


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Our puppy is on Merrick from the breeder with good results. Can't complain. I've had good luck with Wellness LB and LBP as well. I don't know that I'd go running to grain free just yet.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Which Merrick? It looks like a good food...so maybe I will check that out. We're running out of Innova already, and even though they haven't messed with the formula yet, I want to stay on top of it.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

So, here's what I'm feeding, and please let me know what you think. While I have a 13 week old puppy, I also have a senior girl who's around 13 and very finicky. I feed the two adult dogs Kirkland lamb & rice with some wet food. But when the girl got even more finicky, I've started making my own supplement to the kibble. And I've started supplementing the puppy's Kirkland puppy food with my homemade food instead of the expensive canned food. (California Natural). So, the puppy gets a total of three cups of kibble a day -- breakfast, lunch and dinner -- with maybe a half cup of the homemade food, which includes stock. The senior girl gets a handful of kibble with mostly the homemade food because she seems to like it better. The three year old dog would eat a bowl of rocks, so I don't worry about him. So, here's what I make. I boil lots of chicken and carrots, a little onion and celery and make stock. Pull the meat off the bones and cook some brown rice in some of the broth. It's a thick stew-like mixture that taste (and is) chicken and rice. So, I serve the dry food with several spoonfuls of the chicken/rice mixture and some warm broth over it. Everyone loves it. I bought a large eye or round beef roast today and will make that with some ground beef and veggies and brown rice for a bit of a change. I also bought a whole package of chicken hearts to go into the next batch of chicken and rice. Does this sound ok and healthy to you guys? Honestly, it smells and looks delicious. Totally human quality food. My older girl is finally eating her breakfast and dinner, which is really important to me.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, that's eye of round beef, not "or."


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Granny's Pot Pie.


----------

